
Ask HN: A reliable way (SaaS or in-house) to scrape public LinkedIn posts? - Nextgrid
Hello everyone,<p>I&#x27;m looking for a reliable way to scrape <i>public</i> LinkedIn data, more specifically making a search for certain keywords. The UI is so terrible that I am sick of doing this manually and would be happy to pay money to someone to solve this problem (if only LinkedIn took my money and offered a decent API or no-bullshit UI).<p>I could spend ages and build my own solution using Selenium (it seems easier to just run a real browser to evade their bot-detection systems) but I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not the only one with this problem so I wonder, is there a company out there that provides such a service for a reasonable fee?<p>Thanks!
======
shyn3
They took this out several years ago. I had it setup to pull from there. I
have been thinking of doing this again but the last few times I tried,
Selenium wasn't ideal, LinkedIn was pretty smart at figuring out that I was a
bot. Their captcha also alternates but I'm really thinking of making this now.

